# Smoking Peppers



## kerstingm

I have an idea on a recipe and wanted to get some input if my idea would work, I have tried a couple of buddies six pepper blend (of course they will not give up all if the ingredients) I have most of the peppers narrowed down, but before I put them in the dehydrator I was thinking about smoking the peppers to give them a different flavor. 

Can I use my charcoal smoker for this, or would I need a cold smoker? Any suggestions on my wood selection? I mostly use apple and cherry for everything right now.

Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated, also if anyone has any links to where I can find some fresh hot peppers that would be awesome, Looking at Ghost Chilies, Habaneros, Jalapeno, Poblano, Anaheim, Serrano, cayenne, & Thai peppers, and other spices (yes I know this is way more than six LOL) I also know I should be able to get most of these in the local stores, but I have not seen Ghost chilies anywhere.
Again any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Every year we get a couple cases of Hatch Chiles. I smoke them at about a temp of 180*-200*.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Ghost chilies are very rarely available fresh, but you should be able to find the others fairly easily.
Dried ghost chilies should be easily available online and they can be cold smoked.
The wood you use is a matter of personal preference.



~Martin


----------



## smoking b

DiggingDogFarm said:


> _*Ghost chilies are very rarely available fresh,*_ but you should be able to find the others fairly easily.
> Dried ghost chilies should be easily available online and they can be cold smoked.
> The wood you use is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I wasn't able to plant my garden this year but I was lucky & a friend found some Ghosts at an Amish greenhouse & bought some for me. I talked him into filling up a couple containers with dirt for me & I have them growing in them


----------



## kerstingm

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Every year we get a couple cases of Hatch Chiles. I smoke them at about a temp of 180*-200*.


After you smoke them than do you dry them so you can grind them up? Or will they dry up if I just leave out the pan of water that my smoker uses?


----------



## kerstingm

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Ghost chilies are very rarely available fresh, but you should be able to find the others fairly easily.
> Dried ghost chilies should be easily available online and they can be cold smoked.
> The wood you use is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I already found some dried Ghost chilies on line, E-bay is one place that has a lot of choices.


----------



## davefincher

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Every year we get a couple cases of Hatch Chiles. I smoke them at about a temp of 180*-200*.


how long do you smoke them? are they ready to eat or is this to grind up and use later?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

davefincher said:


> how long do you smoke them? are they ready to eat or is this to grind up and use later?



2-4 hours usually. You could eat them right out of the smoker. We vac pack the bulk of them and freeze them for use through out the year. One could put them on a dehydrator too after smoking.


----------



## flash

Smoke peppers all the time, but the wife ends up filling them with goodies and leftover smoked meats, then back in the smoker they go.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















P1010163.JPG



__ flash
__ Dec 27, 2014


















P1010164.JPG



__ flash
__ Dec 27, 2014


















P1010165.JPG



__ flash
__ Dec 27, 2014


----------



## kerstingm

Now that looks awesome.  Bacon bacon and MORE BACON.....


----------



## davefincher

Flash said:


> Smoke peppers all the time, but the wife ends up filling them with goodies and leftover smoked meats, then back in the smoker they go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010163.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ flash
> __ Dec 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010164.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ flash
> __ Dec 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010165.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ flash
> __ Dec 27, 2014


Nice!


----------



## bluewhisper

I've smoked a lot of peppers, and I've been fortunate to have several friends who have produced some excellent smoked pepper powders from various pods and woods. Even years later, they still make my spice cabinet smell like smoke. I have such a backlog that I haven't needed to smoke any pods in years.

Other recipients have commented that the delivery guys said that one package was making the whole truck smell like smoke *G* Or, they could already smell smoke just walking out to the mailbox.

Oh what they can do to a batch of chili. They don't even have to be hot.


----------



## hummada

Peppers don't need any more than a couple hours of smoke and you can use your grill.  I have never cold smoked them and I have never watched the temperature. Just make sure it's not burning them(which some on the outside of your pepper pile may burn-these are killer!) I like to let them cook just enough to get the oils from the peppers to drip. 

  If you are making hot sauce,you can throw them into the sauce or freeze them for later.  Or you can throw them on a dehydrator and make smoked pepper powder.  You can also use the powders to make sauce,throw on a rub,you get the point. 

  I always smoke my peppers with garlic and onion and then either make my own garlic/onion powder that tastes way better than store brand,or throw them into a hot sauce.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kerstingm

Thanks Hummada this is exactly what I am wanting to make. A smoked dry powder, I was leaning towards using fresh garlic and onions.


----------



## wade

This may be close to what you are looking for if you want dried chilli

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170727/this-years-chili-crop

In the smoker













In Smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 10, 2014






Ground and packed.













Ground.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## hummada

No problem.  I would recommend cutting the peppers in half before smoking(or cut smaller for faster dehydrating) and using those BLUE body cavity search gloves while handling peppers!  


 hummada












IMG_20140719_181421641.jpg



__ hummada
__ Jan 26, 2015





  I always use a water pan while smoking, but if you are throwing them on a dehydrator you may not need one.  Not sure about that, but I always use most of mine for hot sauces.  The rest goes into the dehydrator for powder.  

  I don't know how Dale smokes them, but any longer than a couple hours with fresh peppers on a grill or smoker (200-250 degree)will make them bitter.  Fruit woods are the best for peppers IMO.  

  You're going to be addicted to peppers after the first smoke.












IMAG0268.jpg



__ hummada
__ Jan 26, 2015






Those pics were a couple ways that I used to do it.  The pans on the grill had holes and the foil had slits cut in it for the smoke.  I use an electric grill now.













IMAG0246.jpg



__ hummada
__ Jan 26, 2015


----------



## kerstingm

Question 
Will I need to peel the skin off after smoking and before dehydrating?


----------



## wade

No, leave the skins on. If you are going to grind them you can even leave some of the stalks in if they are too much trouble to remove.

If you are looking for a specific type of chili powder be sure to keep them separate when you grind them - look at the different colours in the photos. If you are just after a general chili powder or don't have many chillies then simply combine them all. I use a lot of Ancho powder (flavour with relatively low heat) and so I always keep the Poblano chillies segregated as they are drying. The Chipotle chili powder is mostly Jalapenos however I sometimes combine some other odds and ends in with them.


----------



## kerstingm

I am after a few different types, mainly I am after a multi pepper blend with plenty of heat and flavor, I have plenty of Ghost, Habaneros, and Jalapenos. This is also why I liked seeing the garlic and onion suggested. 

So as far as just a standard chili powder, it sounds like the Poblano chilies is the best for it? 

Sorry for all of the last minute questions, I am making the SMOKE HOUSE CHILI this weekend that I seen on here a while back. Would love to be able to add some fresh homemade chili powders to it...


----------



## hummada

Poblanos are very mild and tasty.  They really smoke well.  If you are going to smoke fresh peppers, why not add them to your chili?  Or is the smoke house chili just a pepper blend?  There are some big red peppers going around where I live called "ancient sweets" or "twister sweets" you can get at the local grocery.  They are real good after smoking and would hold a lot of stuffing.  I'm going to make some powder out of them soon.


----------



## kerstingm

Ohhhh trust me I am adding the smoked peppers to the Smoke House Chili.


----------



## kerstingm

My wife's neighbor used fresh anaheim peppers for his chili powder


----------



## hummada

You're using the fresh smoked peppers right?  Not the powder.  Either one will be good but there's nothing like fresh off the smoker peppers.


----------



## shaggy91954

I'm a pepper head, but this is something i've never even thought about.  Gotta give smoked peppers a try.  The uses could be endless.  My favorite are jalapeno and habanero.


----------



## kerstingm

Picked up all of my meat and peppers last night, planning on smoking everything Friday, and cooking the chili Saturday for an awesome batch Sunday. Will post pics as I go.


----------



## kerstingm

The peppers 













20150129_050606.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Jan 29, 2015


----------



## kerstingm

I forgot to show what I got for my trays. Picked these up at Meijer's 













20150128_182418.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Jan 29, 2015


----------



## kerstingm

Meat and peppers are a smokin. 













20150130_213758.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Jan 30, 2015


















2015-01-30-21-24-59.png



__ kerstingm
__ Jan 30, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

That looks like my forcast in Pa.


----------



## kerstingm

Right next to you in Ohio


----------



## pc farmer

Lol.   I was thinking you was east and south in Delaware state.


----------



## kerstingm

And we have a simmering pot of chili The flavor is awesome 













20150201_124245.jpg



__ kerstingm
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------

